# The Makeup Show - LA - 2010



## laceface (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Is anyone planning on attending The Makeup Show in LA? It's the end of February. I'm looking for someone to meet up with there as I know nobody in LA. If you haven't heard about The Makeup Show, take a look at their website. http://http://www.themakeupshow.com/2010/LA/index.html

I think it would be a lot of fun! They have a ton of vendors and you could really load up on some much needed items. You always find unique things at these shows. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 8, 2009)

I plan on going to the one in Manhattan, NYC I wanted to know do you already have to be in the industry?


----------



## laceface (Nov 9, 2009)

No, it's open to just plain makeup enthusiasts as well!


----------



## Celly (Nov 12, 2009)

I am going. I have gone that past 2 years I have a friend who teaches a couple of their workshops. So I get in complimentary. Its nothing like IMATS, but its still worth attending.


----------



## babycoconut (Dec 28, 2009)

I went to look to buy tickets for the Manhattan one. They require proof of being in the industry. Do you mail it in or they require it when you pick up tickets?


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Jan 28, 2010)

i'll be attending the la show on sunday =)


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah you do have to be in the industry unfortunately


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 29, 2010)

I am seriously considering going to it. I'll know mid February.


----------



## mistella (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll be there both days.
if you or anyone you know is a manager or owner of a salon let me know, as they can get in free


----------



## laceface (Feb 23, 2010)

mistella, are you going to IMATS? I hear IMATS is better than the Makeup Show


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 8, 2010)

Anyone doing The Makeup Show NYC in May?


----------



## canluvsMAC (May 6, 2010)

I don't mean to hi-jack the thread and all... but I'm heading to the one in nyc on sunday and was wondering if anyone wants to do a meet and greet there??....


----------

